# Vintage posters



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Had a job this past year that involved installing vintage travel posters on some columns in a university library. It was pretty tough handling some of these posters that were 40+ years old and ready to fall apart.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The completed columns


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And a bonus mural installed in an office


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice~!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Pretty cool!

Hung a bunch of new old-stock vintage wallpaper that was manufactured back in the 50’s on a project a few years back. The stuff smelled like an old book, having to put a flat clear acrylic over it to conceal the odor.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Awesome stuff, I really like the posters. Did you dryhang? Did you have to use strippable or metylan? Any weird bubbling or bleeding? Anything to stop corners from peeling? Sorry for all the questions. I like the Columbus map too. Nice work.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> Hung a bunch of new old-stock vintage wallpaper that was manufactured back in the 50’s on a project a few years back. The stuff smelled like an old book, having to put a flat clear acrylic over it to conceal the odor.


I love that smell, and would have paid extra for it! Must be like the old mimeograph smell in school.....some love it, some hate it.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

WHEW! I thought this thread was going to make fun of posters here of an advanced age. Too close to home for brushman, lightningboy and- well- most everyone here!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I love that smell, and would have paid extra for it! Must be like the old mimeograph smell in school.....some love it, some hate it.


The smell didn’t bother me...I kinda like it too. One of the vintage papers hung on the project was from the mid-60’s, and it was the same wallpaper & giraffe pattern that my grandfather hung in my sister’s nursery when she was born in ‘67. Seeing it brought back some good memories. The giraffe paper is actually in the following Elle Decor article along with some of the other work we did on the home.. 

https://www.elledecor.com/home-remodeling-renovating/g2096/good-better-best/


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> WHEW! I thought this thread was going to make fun of posters here of an advanced age. Too close to home for brushman, lightningboy and- well- most everyone here!


Now that, my friend, is funny!!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Man, you can find a video for danged near anything on the innerwebs!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Mr. Hand that's classic.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> Hung a bunch of new old-stock vintage wallpaper that was manufactured back in the 50’s on a project a few years back. The stuff smelled like an old book, having to put a flat clear acrylic over it to conceal the odor.


 Heaven help the painter that gets asked to remove that wall paper if they ever decide to change the look!
:wink:
I work on old rare books, I paint covers, fix hinges and close any broken signatures so that is the smell of money to me!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

You going to answer Vinyl 54X's questions, I'm curious too!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Vinyl 54X said:


> Awesome stuff, I really like the posters. Did you dryhang? Did you have to use strippable or metylan? Any weird bubbling or bleeding? Anything to stop corners from peeling? Sorry for all the questions. I like the Columbus map too. Nice work.


I test drove some traditional adhesives on a spare poster, it turned to mush immediately. I ended up using 3M 77 spray, contact cement. Spray thoroughly, then do a mad dash to the column and gently smooth out with a bristle sweep. Applied clear poly over them for longevity.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> Heaven help the painter that gets asked to remove that wall paper if they ever decide to change the look!
> :wink:
> I work on old rare books, I paint covers, fix hinges and close any broken signatures so that is the smell of money to me!


I was expecting you to chime in based on your experiences working with old books. I was going to include in my prior post that I do enjoy the smell of old money, even new money too.

The designers specified the clears, otherwise I would have left them as-is. I’ve done removals of cleared over papers in the past, porcupining them and using steam or chemicals, the wallpapers pretty much being able to be removed with the ease of any other wall covering without doing harm to the substrate. 

I’ve installed quite a few vintage NOS wall coverings. They’re available at a wall covering depositary called Hannah’s Treasures, ranging from the 1940’s through the 80’s and run $160/double roll. I like mixing it up a bit when working with mid-century designs, the vintage wall coverings adding a bit of period character to the overall theme.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

It's good to see what the paperhangers are up to. Not much happening in this section lately. Here's a pic from a job I did this week. 16' x 15' wall in a girls bedroom. My helper went on a hunting trip this week so I had a lot of legwork on this one.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I havent been doing much wallpaper lately so was a little out of practice. However just finished these 2 rooms yesterday. My gawd I was sweating buckets in the powder room. So much detailed trim to go around was challenging to say the least.! Turned out surprisingly well..and yes that is finished, its a no match lightweight vinyl. Thank gawd I didn't have any patterns to match on that one.. not sure why pics always load sideways.


----------

